# preserving a carnation



## LvDemWings (Sep 11, 2005)

The kidling has a carnation from class day that I would like to preserve as a part of graduation momentoes. What can I do to help it dry and not just get slimey?


----------



## culpeper (Nov 1, 2002)

To dry flowers:

Pick flowers at their best, and make sure there is no moisture on the petals. Cut the stems 2cm below the bloom and insert a piece of florist's wire about 5cm long into the base. Sprinkle some borax onto the bottom of an ice cream container or box, place flowers in, then gently sprinkle more borax over the flowers until completely covered. Leave in a dry place for three weeks before removing. Brush off borax and arrange as desired, or store in an airtight container. This method is especially suitable for roses.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I've dried roses by bunching several together with a rubber band and hanging from a rafter or any high, warm place.


----------

